# Crusty 1965 Opal Violet Deluxe



## prewarmachine (Dec 20, 2020)

12/14 1964 M4 stamped. I would guess 1965 model year deluxe. Not much left of the original Opal Violet paint. Been 2 very bumpy months trying to obtain this one. Thought it was a lost cause...three times...but today I finally got my hands on it. Didn't think this one was ever going to pan out.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 20, 2020)

Blue band no less nice score!


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 20, 2020)

Can you ever ride it?  Good lesson on the score.


----------



## prewarmachine (Dec 21, 2020)

I might he able to go around the block! Haha
My nephew is the right size. Thinking of letting him go wild on it and then give it a restoration after


----------



## stoney (Dec 21, 2020)

Very cool find, All in all it would clean up pretty good. Can't do much about the paint but what the hell, it's an original Opal. I would give it a good cleanup and see what you really have. Congrats.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 10, 2021)

Rad!


----------



## stoney (Jan 31, 2021)

Just keeping in touch, don't mean to be a bother. Thanks, Ray


----------



## tacochris (Feb 3, 2021)

Reminds me of the one Ive had squirreled away for longer than I care to admit.  
It was made in November of 64 (65 model year) and is the deluxe with the front brake and a 2 speed kickback.  Still has what's left of the rear whitewall slick and the whitewall Westwind front.  
Terrible pic, I know....Lol


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 3, 2021)

tacochris said:


> November of 64 (65 model year) and is the deluxe with the front brake and a 2 speed kickback.




tacochris that is real nice bike ,super nice color. Don't hide that one away.


----------



## tacochris (Feb 3, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> tacochris that is real nice bike ,super nice color. Don't hide that one away.



Yeah Im embarrassed that its been in the dark for years.  
I also have the guys sister's bike which is the same exact bike but the girls version.  2 speed kickback and the whole enchilada.  Came to me as a family pair....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 3, 2021)

Do not be embarrassed, remember we are just here to enjoy them and pass them on. No one said they need to be rideable.


----------



## tacochris (Feb 3, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Do not be embarrassed, remember we are just here to enjoy them and pass them on. No one said they need to be rideable.



As soon as Im done saving this Cycle Truck I need to start a thread on em and fix them both.  They have waited long enough...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 3, 2021)

I had an "Opal Violet" Stingray back when I was like 14-15 years old cost me 10 bucks... seemed like purple to me, but I guess not.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Feb 4, 2021)

Man, I want one of those frames...real bad! Any one know what years they made the Opal Violet color?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 4, 2021)

Beach Bum III said:


> Man, I want one of those frames...real bad! Any one know what years they made the Opal Violet color?




64/65/66/67


----------



## Beach Bum III (Feb 4, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> 64/65/66/67



Thanks! Who’s got a frame for me? Hahah.


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 6, 2021)

Cool bike,  shame someone let it go that far , good luck  , nice score


----------



## stoney (Feb 6, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> 64/65/66/67



Actually Opal and Violet are 2 different colors. Opal was in '64 maybe very early '65. Violet was '66,67. Violet is a darker color than Opal. 1st bike pictured is my '64 Opal, 2nd is my '66 Violet


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 6, 2021)

stoney said:


> '64 Opal, 2nd is my '66 Violet




Thank you for that bit of schooling


----------



## Beach Bum III (Feb 6, 2021)

stoney said:


> Actually Opal and Violet are 2 different colors. Opal was in '64 maybe very early '65. Violet was '66,67. Violet is a darker color than Opal. 1st bike pictured is my '64 Opal, 2nd is my '66 Violet
> 
> AHA ! Mahalo from Kaua’i.


----------

